# New fishin truck



## Steve A W (Mar 9, 2016)

My old minivan was dying fast so we replaced it with this


 
It's an '03 with 107k miles. A bare bones, no thrills no frills truck.
It was a municipal order, basic am/fm radio and ac. 
Now I don't have to barrow my wife's suburban to pull the boat. =D> =D> 

Steve A W


----------



## AllOutdoors (Mar 10, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice!!


----------



## Attwanl (Mar 10, 2016)

Suv's are nice, everything secure and dry inside.


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice. I've been looking to replace my boat hauler as well. I've been looking at 99-02 Silverados and it's unbelievable how well they hold their value even for high mileage trucks. Nice find on the low mileage Tahoe!


----------



## Jim (Mar 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 10, 2016)

sweet!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 10, 2016)

My 04 Silverado (that I had just finished upgrading the whole front end to Moog stuff) was totaled by an uninsured driver last Memorial day so I had the pleasure of going truck shopping last summer.

You aren't kidding about the high prices. I still can't help but hate my truck every time I remember how much I had to pay for it. I had trouble finding a 4x4 truck under $20k that was less than 7 years old and eligible for financing. Low gas prices have brought trucks back in vogue. A few years ago people were darn near giving them away. I'll be trading it in once fuel prices shoot back through the roof and everyone goes to offloading their 14 mpg mall crawler/grocery getters.


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 10, 2016)

Your right about the gas prices affecting truck prices.
Four years ago when gas was around $4 a gal. we bought
an '02 Suburban for a family car. We paid $8500 for it.
While we were looking for this one I priced '02 Suburbans
and found a bunch for more money than We paid back then.

Steve A W


----------



## thatkidhugo (Mar 10, 2016)

But who buys a truck to later be worried about gas prices?

Sent from my SGH-I257M using Tapatalk


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 11, 2016)

The new small eco diesels look interesting. But you'll pay through the nose for one.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 11, 2016)

Those are the kind of trucks I like. Less stuff to break and maintain. Does it have the floors that you can just wash out instead of carpet? When I bought my truck a few years ago I told the man I wanted 4 wheel drive and intermittent wipers...and nothing else.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 11, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> Very nice. I've been looking to replace my boat hauler as well. I've been looking at 99-02 Silverados and it's unbelievable how well they hold their value even for high mileage trucks. Nice find on the low mileage Tahoe!



Yeah, the Silverados seem to hold value pretty well. I had a 2001 Z71 stepside reg cab that I sold 2 years ago for $7K with 112k miles on it to get a 2009 with 58K miles. I can't believe new reg cab Z71 pickups go for over $40K!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 11, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Those are the kind of trucks I like. Less stuff to break and maintain. Does it have the floors that you can just wash out instead of carpet? When I bought my truck a few years ago I told the man I wanted 4 wheel drive and intermittent wipers...and nothing else.



Yes sir, the rubber floors, no power anything, and manual transfer case trucks can be tough to find. Everyone seems to want a Cadillac on a truck frame. I had to drive almost 3 hours to buy mine.

I don't know if it's just me, but the last two Chevy 4x4 trucks I've owned required me to replace the ball joints after one hunting season. My current truck is an 08 with just 65k miles and the ball joints have been clunking since about the end of archery season. You'd think they'd put some decent suspension hardware on a truck if they're going to slap a 4x4 sticker on it.


----------



## Wyatt (Mar 11, 2016)

JL8Jeff said:


> Yeah, the Silverados seem to hold value pretty well. I had a 2001 Z71 stepside reg cab that I sold 2 years ago for $7K with 112k miles on it to get a 2009 with 58K miles. I can't believe new reg cab Z71 pickups go for over $40K!



Not a big fan of stepsides due to the loss of bed space but that is one good looking truck! Beautiful tin as well. 




sunshine said:


> I had to drive almost 3 hours to buy mine.



I've found one I'm going to look at Tuesday that's 2 hours away. I don't ask for much in a truck but a few things. My 79 C10 has everything I need but 4wd. That's my only reason for upgrading. I'd love for a K10 around the same year but a decent/reliable one is the same price as a used 12 to 15 year old truck.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 11, 2016)

Wyatt said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the Silverados seem to hold value pretty well. I had a 2001 Z71 stepside reg cab that I sold 2 years ago for $7K with 112k miles on it to get a 2009 with 58K miles. I can't believe new reg cab Z71 pickups go for over $40K!
> ...



The loss of bed space isn't as bad as you would think. The biggest problem with the stepside is that you tend to put things down on the step as you unlock/open the door to get in truck and then forget you put something there. I've driven away with things sitting on the step until the first right turn! :lol: And the tin is actually a fiberglass jersey speed skiff, that boat was capable of 75-85 mph which makes for an interesting ride. :shock: It was a lot of fun though. Here's a couple pictures of taking a turn, if you're the driver you have the wheel to hold onto, the co-pilot has handles which barely keep you in the boat.


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 11, 2016)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Those are the kind of trucks I like. Less stuff to break and maintain. Does it have the floors that you can just wash out instead of carpet? When I bought my truck a few years ago I told the man I wanted 4 wheel drive and intermittent wipers...and nothing else.



Yes it does! No need to worry about muddy shoes. =D> 

Steve A W


----------

